# excessive mouse clicking



## ScottW (Dec 29, 2004)

Okay! I have a co-worker that clicks his mouse excessively. While he is areading a news article online he rapidly and repeatedly highlights and unhighlights the paragraph he is reading. In addition to this, he will do it for instant messages, just about everything he works on. He is insane! We are talking 100's of clicks per minute coming from this guy.

Someone said, "Whats with the double clicking?" and he responds, "Oh, I know, its a bad habbit. I need to quit." But never does.

Any ideas or solutions? Drugs? Mental case?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a Logitech mouse with virtually silent buttons. How about making a gift of a quieter mouse?  I know, this doesn't solve his problem, but less noticeable to those around?


----------



## ScottW (Dec 29, 2004)

Yea, I was looking for a silent mouse, but google didn't really solve that. Which exact model? I think we'd all go in to getting the guy a quiet mouse clicker!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2004)

I have a Logitech MX310, but others are quieter, also. Go to Bestbuy, or someplace that has quite a few on display, and try for yourself. Dead silent is your goal, but I don't think there will be one that has no noise at all.
Maybe a nice, fluffy mouse pad would help?


----------



## quiksan (Dec 30, 2004)

I can kinda feel your pain.  The guy in the cube next to me clicks his mouse with the same level of force every time.  And it's AS HARD AS HE CAN CLICK IT!  it's so loud.  not constant, thankfully, but still.

my solution is some decent earphones and iTunes really loud...

good luck


----------



## Randman (Dec 30, 2004)

Trackball, such as the Logitech Optical Trackman. Great features, handy, wireless, doesn't suck batteries, good for Macs or Windoze and the scroll functions are a dream. Quiet too.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 30, 2004)

These all sound like very expensive solutions. In such cases, the judicious application of a baseball (or cricket) bat to the back of the head often works wonders!


----------



## mdnky (Dec 30, 2004)

You could always modify the mouse so he gets a shock on every click...that would curtail the habit quickly. <G>


----------



## bobw (Dec 30, 2004)

Wait till he goes home and take his mouse


----------



## Browni (Dec 30, 2004)

i agree!


----------



## quiksan (Dec 30, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Wait till he goes home and take his mouse



i guess we were all over thinking it.


----------

